# USB- iPhone problems



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I tried looking through topics; but I couldn't find anything that relates to mine. I have the original cord that came with my 4s and when I plug my phone in using the USB port it charges my phone. But it says "this device is not supported". So I listen to XM then a few mins after it being plugged in; it switches from Xm to aux. but my phone won't connect. And it does it off and on the entire time it is plugged in for. It worked when I first got my car.
Anyone else have problems with this? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Prevostallison said:


> I tried looking through topics; but I couldn't find anything that relates to mine. I have the original cord that came with my 4s and when I plug my phone in using the USB port it charges my phone. But it says "this device is not supported". So I listen to XM then a few mins after it being plugged in; it switches from Xm to aux. but my phone won't connect. And it does it off and on the entire time it is plugged in for. It worked when I first got my car.
> Anyone else have problems with this?
> 
> 
> ...


Restore radio to factory setting and forget this device in your 4s Bluetooth menu.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Prevostallison, 

Have you tried using an auxiliary cord? What type of USB cord are you using, is it for data?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Prevostallison said:


> I tried looking through topics; but I couldn't find anything that relates to mine. I have the original cord that came with my 4s and when I plug my phone in using the USB port it charges my phone. But it says "this device is not supported". So I listen to XM then a few mins after it being plugged in; it switches from Xm to aux. but my phone won't connect. And it does it off and on the entire time it is plugged in for. It worked when I first got my car.
> Anyone else have problems with this?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One: have you tried restarting your phone?

Two: have you tried a different cable? 

I just ask because I had a 4s that worked perfectly without any problems. It's probably something simple


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

YeS I've reset my phone. And I have 4 different cords. They all do the same thing

And I have an aux cord that plugs into head phone jack. But I would like to use my phone cord. It used to work, same with my iPod. And I liked being able to scroll through my music on my dash screen. 

I will try the Bluetooth thing tomorrow; I just thought I would ask before I contacted my dealer. Thank you all? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Prevostallison said:


> YeS I've reset my phone. And I have 4 different cords. They all do the same thingAnd I have an aux cord that plugs into head phone jack. But I would like to use my phone cord. It used to work, same with my iPod. And I liked being able to scroll through my music on my dash screen. I will try the Bluetooth thing tomorrow; I just thought I would ask before I contacted my dealer. Thank you all Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Resetting to factory on the radio usually fixes all non hardware issues. Kill apps in the background as well so you have the least indexing wait time possible. If you have pandora, stitcher, spotify, and iTunes in the background then the phone is trying to index pandora, stitcher, iTunes, spotify, and your contacts all at once.


----------



## mfu93447 (Jun 18, 2013)

yes i have the same issue with my radio. i keep an ipod plugged in at all times. the radio will switch itself from f.m. to ipod, or xm. other times i will get a message saying device not supported. other times it drops my ipod all together, other times the saved stations are dropped and i have to find and re-save all of them again. i have brought the issue up with the dealership but they say they cannot find a service bulletin on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mfu93447 said:


> yes i have the same issue with my radio. i keep an ipod plugged in at all times. the radio will switch itself from f.m. to ipod, or xm. other times i will get a message saying device not supported. other times it drops my ipod all together, other times the saved stations are dropped and i have to find and re-save all of them again. i have brought the issue up with the dealership but they say they cannot find a service bulletin on it.


I had that happen to but.... The phone had the nerve to still play music while it had the not supported box covering most the screen. If I touched the volume or try and skip tracks it would crash and go to CD and lock out Bluetooth. Resetting radio worked again for my issue. You may have battery issues if the channels are disappearing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

i too have the same issue took to dealer 2 times already last answer was its not compatible. I have a 2011 1.4 LTZ auto tried 3 different phones 4 cables and nothing. at a loss


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got an email from US Cellular they are carrying that iphone 5, 99 bucks with a new two year contract. Saw the news where people were fighting in the streets to buy this phone.

Didn't study it that much, keep on talking about the camera, and only 16GB of memory? My Electrify has 64GB. One thing I did not learn about this new iphone is, can you make calls with it? Another question I have on this phone, does it have a user replaceable battery? Wife's ipad 4 doesn't have that, suppose to send it in. But she loves her ipad 4, I am not suppose to even touch it, so I don't, LOL.

With the Cruze, nothing works better than a flashdrive, got one of those short Sandisk 16GB quarter inch high ones. Aux is worthless with that audio input, they really lowered the volume output on these things so they won't be sued in blowing out your ears. Then if you do need to make a call, fooling around with that way overpriced cord.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It seems that iDevices, USB ports, and cars don't work all that well, regardless of the auto manufacturer. I've seen similar complaints on other brands/models. I use the USB port for flash drives (SanDisk) and have no issues. The phone (Samsung) gets Bluetooth connected with no probs. I have no Apples and no problems, but that's my choice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's more the iOS than the actual phone. I had more issues on the iOS6. whatever than I did on 7.0.3 on 4s and 5s. 12 iPhones and I haven't Jailbroken so I couldn't help confirm or deny issues with MyLink.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> It's more the iOS than the actual phone. I had more issues on the iOS6. whatever than I did on 7.0.3 on 4s and 5s. 12 iPhones and I haven't Jailbroken so I couldn't help confirm or deny issues with MyLink.


I agree. I've also seen complaints that upgrades to iOS v7 have caused devices to stop working with cars properly. USB is a connectivity standard, not a communications standard so much. No one is certifying auto or radio OS communicating with iOS, so it's sort of garbage in/garbage out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I agree. I've also seen complaints that upgrades to iOS v7 have caused devices to stop working with cars properly. USB is a connectivity standard, not a communications standard so much. No one is certifying auto or radio OS communicating with iOS, so it's sort of garbage in/garbage out.


Mines a total game of "lag tag" when plugged into my car. If other apps like Google Maps or Waze are open in the background, the car finds the phone, tries to connect, then gives up and crashes back to FM when the phone is too slow to respond. Other times, the phone is trying to decide between audio through the phone speaker and USB, only for the car radio to get confused. 4s cooperates a little more, it's not 3 years old and slow as heck. 

My friends Galaxy S4 just freezes the radio entirely when it's plugged in. The standard Cruze radio is just not a great system for working with any USB devices.

My experience with the MyLink system was pretty good. Aside from it showing the wrong album art at times, it worked flawlessly with over 20 hours on the road with it. I wish my car had that radio. 

Both iPhone 4's (4 and girlfriends 4s) work great with Toyotas touchscreen system. As soon as you start the car they'll connect via USB or Bluetooth and start playing music in seconds. It has only frozen up once in a year or so of having it. I do wish it had the scroll-through list that the Cruze does of what song is next, though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Mines a total game of "lag tag" when plugged into my car. If other apps like Google Maps or Waze are open in the background, the car finds the phone, tries to connect, then gives up and crashes back to FM when the phone is too slow to respond. Other times, the phone is trying to decide between audio through the phone speaker and USB, only for the car radio to get confused. 4s cooperates a little more, it's not 3 years old and slow as heck.
> 
> My friends Galaxy S4 just freezes the radio entirely when it's plugged in. The standard Cruze radio is just not a great system for working with any USB devices.
> 
> ...


My 4s was like that but then again at times it wouldn't ring with silence button all the way up and ringer on max. Music played thought my phone instead of the radio and dealer said aftermarket cord was issue reset radio and called it a day. Got a cord from apple and was on turnpike and it happened again the next day. Upping to 7.0.3 and resetting I had no issues besides no ringer outside of the car. 5s arrived with 7.0 and was fine as well surprisingly. Only issue was springboard resetting at random and I will take it in for that if it starts up again. Upgraded it to 7.0.3 and been living life so long as I don't ask MyLink to do something vocally. Ask her to play wilI smith jiggly and she repeats lil john freak a leek then plays R Kelly you remind me of my jeep(not actual songs in my playlist just examples of how far off it is) may tackle that issue as well during next weeks appointment since I have apple cords this time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Reading all the posts about the USB interface not working with various phones makes me soo glad I was able to and did go to the BlueTooth A2DP interface.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Reading all the posts about the USB interface not working with various phones makes me soo glad I was able to and did go to the BlueTooth A2DP interface.


Does that connect automatically if your Bluetooth on the phone is on and start playing music without touching it? 

If so, I'm doing that next month. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Does that connect automatically if your Bluetooth on the phone is on and start playing music without touching it?
> 
> If so, I'm doing that next month.
> 
> ...


Almost. If my phone was the last music source it will automatically attempt reconnecting when the car is started. If the reconnect fails because my phone either isn't there or isn't fast enough all I have to do to reconnect is select AUX the press config to get the Bluetooth menu and then press the select button three times. I have to manually reconnect this way about once every two to three weeks. I control the music once I've selected a play list via my steering wheel controls. Play list selection unfortunately needs to be done on the phone and I don't get the currently playing information on the display.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a old old old (I think the last generation before the touch style ipods), with about 144 gigs of music and it works great. It is plugged in via USB, and its stays charged, and stays on. When I start the car it starts playing right where it let off. If I was listening to am/fm/xm then it stays with that until I change it to IPOD. The only thing I have to do is select the playlist VIA the radio, then the rest is done with the steering wheels controls. I can change songs, change volume, pause, start all with my right hand without even looking. 

Now when I first started, I tried 3 cables before finding that the OEM ipod one is the only one that works. When I was setting things up, my buddy at the dealership ran through it all with me. Said that modern "smart phones" would give it issues VIA USB and AUX. He said sometimes its too much for the radio to try to process due to all the apps, and different things that can be on a phone. Also, The AUX and USB share the same 5v power. Trying to use them both will not let either one of them get the correct power to function properly.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Yall using official Apple cords or knock off's? I've had some problems with knock offs, never the official cord though


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

billbo said:


> Yall using official Apple cords or knock off's? I've had some problems with knock offs, never the official cord though


My 4s hated old, slightly new and 3 days out of the box apple cords on iOS 6. 7.0.3 stabilized the issues except the sound playing through phone instead of the radio. 5s hasn't experienced the same issues besides MyLink not finding songs that exist on my phone. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Prevostallison said:


> YeS I've reset my phone. And I have 4 different cords. They all do the same thing
> 
> And I have an aux cord that plugs into head phone jack. But I would like to use my phone cord. It used to work, same with my iPod. And I liked being able to scroll through my music on my dash screen.
> 
> ...


Prevostallison,

Were you able to have your concern resolved at the dealership? You can also reach out to our Infotainment team, 855-478-7767, for more information. Please be sure to keep me updated on your situation. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 




Jewel Red 5 said:


> i too have the same issue took to dealer 2 times already last answer was its not compatible. I have a 2011 1.4 LTZ auto tried 3 different phones 4 cables and nothing. at a loss


Jewel Red, 

I would like to look into your concern a little further. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership? I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

